# Evans/Colson Serial Number



## mazdaflyer (Oct 24, 2010)

Found what I think to be a 1956 or 1957 Evans Olympic with original gold tone paint and EvanAction springer fork.  I've looked the bike over top to bottom and find no evidence of a serial number or evidence of it being removed. Did Evans not number bikes or did they some kind of stick-on system?


----------



## OldRider (Oct 24, 2010)

Lets see pictures


----------



## RMS37 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have found the serial numbers on later Evans bikes stamped on the outside of the off-side drop out.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 24, 2010)

OldRider said:


> Lets see pictures




Not sure how to add them they show in my gallery though.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 24, 2010)

Well after cleaning off some greasey dirt I did find a few numbers on left dropout.  They were at at an angle and not indented very deep. Some of the serial may have been under the rack bracket and may have rusted away unless they show up in further cleaning.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 26, 2010)

The "Evansaction" springer fork, 2nd design, was introduced in 1957, that's what's on your bike. I think they went to all cantilever frames shortly after, so good chance yours is a 57. I have a 57 Evans Firebird that has the canti frame, and a 57 dated Sturmey Archer rear coaster hub. I don't think anyone has any Evans serial info, they shut down in 1962.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 14, 2010)

Starting to refurbish the Evans/Colson bike. Completely dissasembled it. photo shows gold hammered paint and USA gold-bronze powder coat. Polished the chrome. Tank to get flames, it had some perforation and dents, so it got some Bondo, primer and paint. Fenders will be an experiment.  Would like to find an original rear rack and headlight set.   
The "Evanaction" fork is a bit of a challenge if you do one. Bolts took a lot penetrating oil to knock the rust loose. The springs are for the most part decorative, the multiple part fork just has a concealed block of rubber to absorb some vibration.  Looks cool, but not to functional.  
The stem bolt was rusted tight, ended up twisting it off, got the stem out with wedge stuck in fork tube.  Had to drill a hole in the bottom of the fork crown to knock out the stem wedge.


----------



## SailorMac (Nov 17, 2010)

Looking really nice.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 19, 2010)

*Mockup Phase*

Mockup Phase:  Added "Civia" Bamboo fenders.  Alloy rims and Kenda 2.125 tires may or may not be final.  Test fit chainguard which required a fabricated mounting bracket.  Tank halves are painted and awaiting flames.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tank*

Did the bars and tank in black satin with the obvious flames.  Alternative is to do the tank in hammered gold and duplicate the original graphics. Kinda like the hotrod effect  Have restored the mesinger saddle. Wheels from earlier photos are actually Schwinn,  May respoke them as I like the their beige color and red stripes. Need to trim the fender stays.


----------

